# Dog Kennel Rabbit Pen?



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I got into rabbits last year but didn't have any luck as we had record high temps last summer and it wiped out all but one of my rabbits.

I'm wanting to try again this year and was wondering if it is possible to turn a 10' X 10' dog kennel into a rabbit pen and if anyone has done this if they have pictures, because all i can think of is to use chicken wire over the fence of the kennel and on the bottom and top of the kennel to keep my rabbits in and the predators out, if anyone has any suggestions that would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rabbits dig, they could dig their way out. Predators climb, raccoons will climb a 10 foot kennel. Coyotes and dogs will tear a kennel apart. 

It's possible, just lots of things to consider. The rabbits would need shade, best shade is from shrubbery or trees. But then rabbits will eat the bark off trees and shrubs. I know of people who have set up colonies inside buildings. That might be another consideration.

ETA; welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I was considering putting chicken wire across the bottom so they couldn't dig out, i live in town and the kennel would be in a fenced in back yard so most predators aren't a huge issue as my dogs would chase them off if they did show up and i know my dogs wouldn't hurt the rabbits besides licking them to death. 

Its the most shaded part of the yard as there are trees around the kennel but none inside so i'm not worried about them eating tree bark. 

Sorry i wasn't more clear about their location, i have no places inside to keep them and i have close neighbors who would keep an eye on things while i'm not outside.


----------



## Niomi (Apr 29, 2009)

I use a dog kennel for my rabbit pen. We live in town, so I put some plastic weave in the chain link to hide it from the neighbors, and to provide additional shade. We don't have large preditors, but we do have hawks, so I covered the top with bird netting. I tried putting down chicken wire to keep them from digging out, but one of my rabbits cut his feet on the wire while trying to dig. I now have vinyl coated wire on the ground around the inside of the kennel. I also use old plastic lawn furniture for my rabbits to lay under, and sometimes move the furniture around to give them some mental stimulation. I do have to dry the water off of the furniture after it rains, because some of it can hold water.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

How much is the plastic weave and where did you get yours? I wouldn't mind putting it on one side where my neighbors dog can see them, i'm not afraid she'll hurt them shes nutty (the product of alot of inbreeding says my neighbor) and only cares about going crazy and spinning around in circles barking when she sees trucks drive by, but the sight of her might spook the bunnies so covering it would work nicely. 

I've seen hawks in my backyard before thats why i planned to chicken wire the top of the cage, is bird netting cheaper? Where do i get vinyl coated wire, i don't want them to hurt their feet. where did you bys yours and how much was it if you can remember? 

Is it possible for you to show a picture of your rabbit pen?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am currently using a dog kennel for my rabbits. I have covered the top for safety. My rabbits haven't tried to dig out (yet), but my idea (like yours) is to put chicken wire down and connect it to the kennel so they can't dig out- or a predator can't dig in. I plan to cover the wire with dirt and straw so they aren't directly on the wire.
Good luck!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You could use hardware cloth. More expensive but harder to tear up. Vinyl coated wire fencing should be available at most hardware/home improvement stores. 

I've been using my former duck pen as a rabbit run. I don't leave them in there unless someone is outside so I don't worry about them digging out. If you can get a couple of those 2 part dog houses you can take the house apart and use each section as a rabbit hideout.


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

i did it in my shed. on a cement floor. but i wouldnt recomend doing it outside where they could dig out or something could dig in I have a pic around here somewhere hangon and i will find it


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

i just did a chicken wire on the bottom and hay bales around the outside and i feed off those bales and replace as needed


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

pastelsummer, that is so cool! I would love to do pens like that. When we get our property in the country I will have cement floors for my sheds.


----------



## Sharedspirit (Aug 16, 2008)

We did this with a dog kennel two years ago. A dog tore apart the kennel like it was nothing. It was reinforced with hardware cloth. I couldn't believe the damage the dog did to that kennel to get to that rabbit. Now we just use it during the day when we are outside and can make sure nothing is trying to get in.


----------



## Frugal Que (Sep 14, 2010)

We do the same as Sharedspirit (kennel reinforced with hardware cloth). 

We did dig down about 1.5' and put down chain link and then put hardware cloth on top of that and then put all the dirt and straw on top of everything. We also used chain link panels to cover the entire top. Then we put a plastic sheet and a tarp over the top.

When I get home tonight, I will post a picture.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

In the summer I use a 10 x 10 dog kennel opened up to 10 X 20 with a building behind it (and a tight hardware cloth joining up both ends) the rabbits get good shade .. I rotate time in hutches and time outside so they'll lounge under the hutches when they want. I found some large metal mesh that I lay on the floor in the prime digging spots 
so far so good


----------



## Niomi (Apr 29, 2009)

Kwings said:


> How much is the plastic weave and where did you get yours? I wouldn't mind putting it on one side where my neighbors dog can see them, i'm not afraid she'll hurt them shes nutty (the product of alot of inbreeding says my neighbor) and only cares about going crazy and spinning around in circles barking when she sees trucks drive by, but the sight of her might spook the bunnies so covering it would work nicely.
> 
> I've seen hawks in my backyard before thats why i planned to chicken wire the top of the cage, is bird netting cheaper? Where do i get vinyl coated wire, i don't want them to hurt their feet. where did you bys yours and how much was it if you can remember?
> 
> Is it possible for you to show a picture of your rabbit pen?


I buy coated wire at Menards. I just put it aroud the inside the fence on the ground, and attach the wire to the kennel. I usually put something in the middle of their pen, like a small doghouse, so if they do dig, I have plenty of time to fix the problem before they get out. They always try to hide the entrance, so they will use the house for cover. They seem to need to memorize the pattern on the ground before digging, so the more stuff I have in their yard (tree branches, lawn furniture etc.), the longer it will take them to start digging. Once they start digging, I rearrange their yard. When I have more rabbit waste to get rid of than I know what to do with, I let them dig, stuff it down the hole and cover it up, the move their stuff around. Right now, they are cage bound because of all of the snow. Maybe I can take pictures of my setup in the spring.


----------

